# Suitable for damp location



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

FWIW this is based on 2008 NEC.

http://ecmweb.com/qampa/code-quandaries-september-2008

Sorry, just realized you're a Canuck.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Guess it all depends on the type of testing you require off an approval agency [CSA etc.]....big $$$....and how many do you think you will sell ....to recover the testing costs is a big part of the picture ! .


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I'd call the area over a shower damp. 
P&L
https://www.lumens.com/how-tos-and-advice/ul-ratings.html


----------

